# The SBHonline Community Daily > Books, Movies, and TV >  >  amazon -- Best books of 2010 (so far)

## JEK

Yes, our girl is on the list!

----------


## andynap

Good list. I just finished The Imperfectionists - interesting novel. Each chapter is about one of the characters in an English language newspaper in Rome. It's very well written.

----------


## amyb

GROAN-It is still a universal truth SO MANY BOOKS, SO LITTLE TIME!

----------


## MIke R

Just Kids was one of my favorites this year....great read....Big Short was just ok...Matterhorn was good

I can think of a bunch that could go in place of some of these though

----------


## Grey

give us a couple.....

----------


## MIke R

a couple??..sure..but keep in mind I much prefer non fiction and this seems like a fiction heavy crowd in here....not that there is anything wrong with that


A Captain's Duty - Somali Pirates, Navy Seals, and Dangerous Days at Sea
by Richard Phillips and Stephan Talty 

easily the best read of the year for me



The Murderer's Daughters  by Randy Susan Meyers 

powerful read...

----------


## GayleR

Imperfectionists was one of my favorite books this year.

----------


## amyb

I really liked FREEDOM and THE LACUNA.

----------


## amyb

For the record, The Lacuna was a 2009 book that I read in 2010-I could not edit it out of the post.

----------


## andynap

WOW- what a crime. LOL

----------


## amyb

Well, I realized a tad too late that the thread was for 2010 books-Andy, you know I try hard to play by the rules.

----------


## MIke R

its true it was a 2009 book but it really didn't start to sell until this past summer

----------


## andynap

> its true it was a 2009 book but it really didn't start to sell until this past summer




See amy

----------


## amyb

Then I take it, no harm no foul.

----------


## andynap

There are few rules here- you know it when you see it.

----------


## Rosemary

Go Mets.  Go Phillies.

----------


## amyb

Rosemary you are too kind-Can't go Mets-they are long gone from this race. Usually, I can say WAIT UNTIL NEXT YEAR-the old Brooklyn Dodgers Fall lament. With the Mets, they probably need a few years to get their house in order. A disorganized baseball organization in need of strong leadership and a take no prisoners ownership-I just don't see either happening.

----------


## Larry

Finishing The Imperfectionists now.  A good book.  Enjoyable read.

----------


## andynap

Yes- that was a pleasant surprise for me especially since it was the maiden book for the author.

----------

